# Makeup School in San Fran?



## NikkiHorror (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm moving to San Francisco and I need to know of a good makeup school to go to.  I don't want to do the 5-class thing and then get a little "You passed!" certificate, I want some kind of license.  I want to go to a school like MUD, but they dont have a location in San Francisco.  Any suggestions on a different campus?

<3 nikki


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't live in USA so I don't really know any schools... but have you considered doing an apprenticeship with a makeup artist? I know my friend who's a makeup artist who has a student shadowing her. I don't know how if makeup artists in the states do that though...


----------

